# Bottled Spring Water vs. Tap



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

Okay - the fog in my 5 gal tank is just not clearing. I've done a few different things (and I USED to have larger tanks so I'm really not a newbie) and nothing is working.

Now I'm considering using bottled Spring water instead of my tap water. I understand that distilled water lacks the minerals our bettas need, so that's not an option. And I really don't mind purchasing a few gallons of Spring water as necessary.

Do you think using Spring water instead of tap would make a difference in clarity? 

I've got my one lone female CT in a 5 gal Fluval Chi tank.


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

Some people are not fond of spring water either because it lacks certain minerals as well so to be honest it is almost a no win situation. Now my local grocery store sells its own labeled purified water which is basically filtered city water wherever they bottle it. Also, you know how some Wal-Marts or grocery stores have the big water dispensing machine? That also takes tap water and filters it so you may consider that. Lastly you can always buy one of those undercabinet inline filters you can hook up to a sink. They need replacing every six months so that adds an additional cost burden but if you are considering buy water anyways it may be a thought.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

demonr6 said:


> Now my local grocery store sells its own labeled purified water which is basically filtered city water wherever they bottle it. Also, you know how some Wal-Marts or grocery stores have the big water dispensing machine? That also takes tap water and filters it so you may consider that.


I used this type of water for 8 or 9 months with Cleo when he was in his 2 gallon. He was fine, I actually think he was healthier while I was using it (he never had finrot or clamped fins while using it). I live in central florida too,I think the tap water here is just complete crap!:lol: (sometimes, the water here comes out the tap white and cloudy!)

I would say try it and see if it helps. I don't think it would hurt to try and see if it will clear the tank up, just make sure to add a few drops of water conditioner in there as well.


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

I live in Orlando, I know the water here stinks. We installed a Kinetico system for the whole house it is that bad. I get the water for our fish tanks from a tap before it goes through the salt process but after the two filters that take out the other nonsense in the water. 

We were using spring water before that for well over a year with Marco and he never had an issue.


----------



## Kpoo97 (Jan 9, 2011)

I use tap water. I use the Aqueon conditioner which is supposed to get rid of all the bad stuff out of the water that can harm a fish.


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you all for the informative responses, especially from my friends in the Central Florida-Orlando area in which I live!!!! I am SO HAPPY to report that I did a 2 gallon water change today (in my 5 gallon tank), replacing my treated tap water with Spring Water and the fog cleared almost immediately. I'm so happy - because as you all know, the foggy water just DRIVES ME CRAZY!! Brooke the betta is happily swimming around, and now I can enjoy her in the clear water. I think I have to refrain from too frequent water changes (that's a switch, right?) and swap out maybe a gallon a week? Thanks again for the advice - and how about a get-together this spring for all the Central Florida bettafish.com folks??


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

Yay, Day Two of Spring Water, and my 5 gal tank is CRYSTAL CLEAR!!!! I don't want to say it too loud, to jinx it, but apparently, my treated tap water had a great deal to do with the 'fog'...

I also added two carbon pouches wrapped in an old stocking to the open filtration system (Fluval Chi). That may have helped a bit. 

Fins crossed I can keep it this way! =))


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

In my five gallon filtered and with live plants, I change about 30% to 40% weekly using a swish and vacuum method since I do not want to disturb the plants too much. I also remove the decorations and give them a light scrub for the build up since the snail and ghost shrimp cannot always keep up. Also monthly I take out the filter media and rinse it off unless I notice it needs it before. With the exception of some pesky brown algae from time to time it keeps really clean.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Pekemom said:


> Yay, Day Two of Spring Water, and my 5 gal tank is CRYSTAL CLEAR!!!! I don't want to say it too loud, to jinx it, but apparently, my treated tap water had a great deal to do with the 'fog'...
> 
> I also added two carbon pouches wrapped in an old stocking to the open filtration system (Fluval Chi). That may have helped a bit.
> 
> Fins crossed I can keep it this way! =))


Awesome! Glad to hear it helped!


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks! We're on a roll! Demon, how do you get rid of the brown algae? I bought a long-necked srubber and I clean the inside of the glass to keep the algae away. Should i be doing anything else?


----------

